# Gas Grill Griddle



## czechmark2 (Jul 15, 2009)

Anybody have one of those griddles for the gas grill? I was thinking about getting one. Do they work good? Tough to keep clean? Seems like food would stick to it. Thanks


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a Blackstone. I love it!!!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

lonepinecountryclub said:


> I have a Blackstone. I love it!!!


X2. I have the same.Easy to clean.


----------



## czechmark2 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I have one, use it to cook fajita's and fried hamburgers on the grill, it especially works great for fish. I bought one made by Weber on Amazon, they have a good selection..


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I use this one. It works great and is easy to clean.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Can you buy one if these st academy?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I'm not sure. I bought this one from Amazon.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a couple of them. They work great.


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

I have a cast iron plate that I picked up at Sears on sale several years ago. it's reversible but I only use the smooth side. I use it so much I rarely take it off the grill (it takes up one half of my 3 burner gas grill). Once seasoned it cleans easily.
-sammy


----------

